# Best Laptop Brand



## Kiran.dks (Sep 27, 2006)

Lets find out the top brand amoung *Laptops*.

Only Laptop's please. 
Think in *QUALITY, PERFORMANCE AND VALUE FOR MONEY*.


----------



## iMav (Sep 27, 2006)

hp-compaq and then dell ..... though if u r gonna buy laptop make sure it deosnt use sony batteries else u know what r the consequences


----------



## salils (Sep 27, 2006)

can any one tell me prices of all the models with confi of HP & COMPAQ


----------



## Kiran.dks (Sep 27, 2006)

I own HP Pavilion DV2002 Laptop
Specifications:
CPU: Intel Core Solo Centrino technology 1.86Ghz,
Intel 945GV Chip set
RAM: 512MB 
HDD:80GB 
Graphics: GMA 950,
DVD RW, Integrated Wi-fi and Bluetooth
Integrated Webcam 1.3MP Camera
14.1" Widescreen LCD Screen
Altec Lansing Speakers
Cost: Rs. 52,500/-

Superb performance! Total Value for money. I am playing Trackmania nations without a hitch on my laptop!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 27, 2006)

hp-compaq for serivce and best bang for buck in one package! others... service is an area of bit concern!


----------



## busyanuj (Sep 28, 2006)

IBM --> Lenovo lappys.

Lenovo is fine, IMHO. Dell a close second.


----------



## koolbluez (Sep 28, 2006)

DELL, surefire winner for performance(gaming,desktop-replacement) lappies. Especially the XPS suite!!! But not available everywhere and service too is poor.
The rich man's playtoy.

HP for performance-features-price-service optimum.
The clever guy's powerhouse.

And yes, shouldn't count out Acer's Ferrari Series...


----------

